# Here's My first Betta Drawing.



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

This is Aluyasha's Betta Abacus: 










Would be open to doing more.... Post a pic and I will do them!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

here you go thax his name is topaz


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

BettasAreBomb said:


> here you go thax


Hmm there is no picture....


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

K I will have it done by Monday for sure... My anniversary weekend this weekend so I shall be busy being pampered  Getting CoCo's 5g as well!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey can you draw my betta for me?


----------

